
Rook – Open, Cloud Native, and Universal Distributed Storage in Alpha - philips
https://github.com/rook/rook
======
smarx007
Worth noting that it's a project connected to Quantum
([http://www.quantum.com/](http://www.quantum.com/))

~~~
baybal2
Feels like a yet another storage startup in making

Aiming up to be bought by EMC in two years or so

------
giis
From GitHub Usage looks simple. Quick question on the listed example, after
creating 10MB new volume image. Later does it allow volume resize (say to
20MB) ?

------
notacoward
So, it's an independent distribution of Ceph with a focus on ease of use. Not
a bad goal. I just hope they don't complicate actual Ceph developers' lives by
making outlandish claims about technology they don't understand.

------
jbpetersen
I don't suppose anyone could say how this compares to Torus when using CoreOS?

------
deforciant
Very interesting, what's the minimum amount of nodes required to operate it?

~~~
irontoby
According to the link,

> It scales from a single node, to multi-PB clusters spread geographically

------
hbogert
Couldn't they have improved ceph? - if it's a simpler ceph they want.

------
blacksqr
Alpha.

~~~
justinsaccount
Rook may be alpha, but they didn't start from scratch:

> rookd uses an embedded version of Ceph for storing all data

> rookd embeds Etcd to store configuration and coordinate cluster-wide
> management operations

~~~
philips
Yes, I think this is what makes this project so interesting. It keeps Ceph in
the data path which has been tuned over 8+ years while leaning on the
stability and advances in etcd for consistent distributed configuration.

~~~
seanp2k2
Good. Filesystems sometimes seem easy-ish, but starting from something fairly
proven is a very good idea in this space IMO.

